# gentoo na pendriva

## Gregorio99

Jeżeli posiadam dystrybucję live to nie da się niczego do tego dograć, jak zrobić live usb tak żeby działało jak na zwykłym twardym dysku - aby można było dogrywać aplikacje itd. ?

----------

## Gregorio99

ew jak zwyczajnie zainstaluję gentoo na dysku usb to będzie działał? Tak jak zwykły live z możliwością zapisu

----------

## SlashBeast

Po prostu zainstaluj na pendrive, zainstaluj na pendrive bootloader. Upewnij sie, ze kernel wspiera wiekszosc sprzetu na ktorym chcesz go odpalic i mozesz potrzebowac initramfs by zrobic jakas przerwe zanim kernel bedzie chcial rootfs, z racji tego, ze to pendrive, moze chwile potrwac (sekundy) od zainicjowania USB do momentu wykryca pendrive, inaczej poleci kernel panic: unable to mount rootfs. Sam rootfs powinien byc po UUID lub jakims LABELu a do tego rowniez potrzebujesz initramfs. w moim podpisie masz link do mojego githuba, masz tam better-initramfs, rowniez binarne obrazy, ktory to wspiera.

----------

## soban_

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/USB_Portable_Install <- oczywiscie stare troche, dlatego rob po swojemu. @Slash a nie lepiej w tym przypadku uzyc genkernella - jesli chodzi o sprzet?

----------

## lazy_bum

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> (…) mozesz potrzebowac initramfs by zrobic jakas przerwe zanim kernel bedzie chcial rootfs, z racji tego, ze to pendrive, moze chwile potrwac (sekundy) od zainicjowania USB do momentu wykryca pendrive, inaczej poleci kernel panic: unable to mount rootfs. (…)

 

/usr/src/linux/Documentation/kernel-parameters.txt:

```
        rootwait        [KNL] Wait (indefinitely) for root device to show up.

                        Useful for devices that are detected asynchronously

                        (e.g. USB and MMC devices).
```

Ja do takiego modelu polecam nilfs2 na rootfs — co by nie zarżnąć za szybko pendrive (z drugiej strony mam pendrive jako rootfs od ~2 lat i nie został zarżnięty ;).

::edit::

PS U siebie mam rootwait=7, które na każdym testowanym sprzęcie wystarcza do wykrycia sprzętu (przynajmniej na tych przetestowanych do tej pory).

----------

